# Da Green Monstah...



## urs4guy (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm new to Fourtitude but been with this car since new. Here's a few pics. She has just arisen from a 3 year build. Its quite the project








































Hap, wit dakine pics not from Evahboost, Maguire


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

What's up Hap!?


----------



## urs4guy (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

Not much, just drivin Da Beast.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

Good to hear. Car is mental. Perhaps you could throw your list of mods up for all to see. Maybe they'll do a Fourtitude article on your car.


----------



## urs4guy (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

Here ya go. With a couple more pics.
































ENGINE MODIFICATIONS

Big Valve Big Cam Head (BVBCH) ported polished Swain coated and flowed with race valve grind, 1mm larger titanium intake and exhaust valves, custom ground and timing adjustable intake and exhaust cams with 034 EFI Adjustable Cam Gear Pulley, 034 60-2 crank trigger, port matched 034 intake manifold that's ported & polished inside and out with Big Bore Throttle Body and custom AAN mounts, 034 Idle Air Motor Kit, custom solid lifters, heavy duty valve springs, titanium retainers, steel head gasket, ARP head studs and retainers, 880cc @ 3.0 bar blue printed fuel injectors, 034 fuel rail, 034 Big Bore 70mm Throttle Body, Fuelab adjustable fuel pressure regulator with fuel pressure gauge, SX Performance 18203(Da BEEG One) external fuel pump and Fuelab inline filters 1 before & 1 after da pump with custom -10 SS solid fuel line that enters the engine bay on da Kewl side, S-Line Motorsports equal length and firing order sequenced prototype 316L Stainless Steel tubular exhaust manifold, Tial Sport V44 Wastegate, custom 3 1/2” SS downpipe and Magnaflow exhaust that splits into twin 3” Magnaflow 3” in and dual 2½” out mufflers with polished tips(Twin Twins), Innovative Turbo Systems F271 dual bb turbo good for 760 hp, 105mm turbo intake with HKS mushroom air filter, custom 24”x10.5”x4” FMIC with Garrett intercooler core and modified Apikol polished end tanks, custom 3” polished aluminum pipe plumbing from turbo to throttle body, hard mounted Tial Sport Blow Off valve, custom polished aluminum radiator with custom polished shroud and dual SPAL high flow electric fan, Wiseco forged 83mm coated stroker pistons, Carrillo forged rods with ARP rod bolts, 92.8mm short stroker crank(2.51 liter displacement), 034EFI stand alone engine management system, S-Line coils, Earl's 27 row(Happersized) oil cooler mounted at the stock I/C location with temp activated electric fan, NOS FMIC Serpentine Spray-Bar with polished 10lb bottle and on demand & WOT activation, custom vacuum manifold, polished valve cover, polished assorted aluminum engine bits(just about all of them).

OTHER MODIFICATIONS

Dave Stone MPSC Coil-Over Suspension with custom Koni Motorsport Dual Adjustable Shocks, Hyper Coil 500#/550# front/rear springs, and Dave Stone Spherical bearing Camber/Caster Plates, corner weighted, 28mm S6+ front sway bar, Pederhousen rear sway bar adapter kit with 28mm (Happersized+) 3 way adjustable Big Red custom HRSB, 034 Motorsport Spec motor mounts, 034 Transmission mounts, Porsche Cayenne 6 piston Monoblock Big Yellow calipers with custom 355x32mm 2-piece drilled rotors with custom hats and custom Apikol brackets, custom machined Porsche 993tt Big Yellow rear calipers with custom 314x30mm 2-piece drilled rotors, custom hats and custom brackets with Porsche Textar pads, stainless steel brake lines with Motul 600 fluid, K Sport Hydraulic Handbrake, European CRB 6-speed transmission rebuilt by Mr. Kluge with hardened spline and hardened & wide first gear, Apikol short shift kit with shortened lever, Amorosoized lead filled shift shaft, ASW Aluminum Flywheel(17 lbs lighter than stock dual mass), custom Southbend race/street clutch, Stasis Torsen Center Differential, polished Kosei K3 18x8.5 wheels with Bidgestone RE040 255/35-18 tires, Euro headlights with relayed 100w H1 highs/4300K HID lows and clear side markers, 3 piece Euro S6 plus taillights, RS4 front and rear badges, Kamei front grill with RS2 rings, LLTek front bumper lower valance & air intake with custom grills to clear the FMIC, customized rear bumper with Twin Dual outlets, customized Sparco Milano seats with black leather outers and black Alcantara inners, full black interior from a 1996 urS6, Sparco pedals, custom dead pedal, European illuminated 6 speed shift knob, Audi Sport 3 spoke steering wheel recovered with perforated leather, Sparco 3” harness for the track.

ELECTRONICS

034EFI Stage IIc ECU, 2 single carbon fiber 2 5/8” A-pillar pods with Autometer Phantom EGT selectable for all 5 cylinders and Autometer Phantom 30 PSI Boost/Vacuum, hard wired Valentine One with remote display, Innovative wide band air/fuel ratio meter with digital readout in a carbon fiber pod on the steering wheel crown. Full custom rewiring of all engine and vehicle electricals. Alpine CDA 7998 MP3/CD Head Unit, Alpine CHA S634 6 Disc MP3/CD Player, Alpine TUAT020XM Digital Sat Receiver, MB Quart QSD 216 6.5” 3 way components for the front doors and QM 218.61Q 6.5” 2 way components for the rear doors, Focal 690 HC Polyflex 6x9 Coaxial speakers for the rear tray, Alumapro Alchemy Mx 10” subwoofer in a custom fiberglass enclosure in the trunk, JL Audio 500/1 amp for the subwoofer with a Lightning Audio 1.0 Farad Digital Capacitor, JL Audio 300/4 amp for the front and rear doors and the tray. 
Hap, wit Da Monstah not from Evahboost, Maguire


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Da Green Monstah... (urs4guy)*

WOW. Nice Car! 
Welcome to Fourtitude.
We'd love to feature the car. I'm not local to you but if you have pics or perhaps we could talk an Audi enthusiast/photographer near you like Matt Daniels of the ACNA into shooting it. That's one of the nicest C4s I've seen.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

really ticked all the boxes in the catalog on this one








for those that'd like to follow Hap's build from somewhere earlier:
http://www.motorgeek.com/phpBB...25827


_Modified by Chapel at 11:59 AM 1-28-2010_


----------



## 90Carat (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*

Welcome Hap! Glad to see you here.


----------



## Mcstiff (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Da Green Monstah... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Audi enthusiast/photographer near you like Matt Daniels of the ACNA into shooting it. That's one of the nicest C4s I've seen.

Ronnie...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Da Green Monstah... (Mcstiff)*

Think he'd be interested in shooting it?


----------



## Mcstiff (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Da Green Monstah... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Think he'd be interested in shooting it?

I believe he shot it last weekend at a GTG (I believe the top 3 images in this post are his







). I'm sure Hap could get him to take some more shots.


----------



## WalterSobchack (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: Da Green Monstah... (Mcstiff)*

Is it wrong that I am considering selling a kidney after seeing this?


----------



## 90Carat (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: Da Green Monstah... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_WOW. Nice Car! 
Welcome to Fourtitude.
We'd love to feature the car. I'm not local to you but if you have pics or perhaps we could talk an Audi enthusiast/photographer near you like Matt Daniels of the ACNA into shooting it. That's one of the nicest C4s I've seen.

You should do stories about both Audis he has. His A4 is a f'in hoot.


----------



## jaystone (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: Da Green Monstah... (90Carat)*

Hap, nice to see you on here. I just posted a bunch of pictures in the link below
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...40391


----------



## urs4guy (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Da Green Monstah... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_WOW. Nice Car! 
Welcome to Fourtitude.
We'd love to feature the car. I'm not local to you but if you have pics or perhaps we could talk an Audi enthusiast/photographer near you like Matt Daniels of the ACNA into shooting it. That's one of the nicest C4s I've seen.

Hey thanks George. There is a local guy who did a mini shoot a couple of weeks ago. He's sent them off to a magazine he works with for an upcoming article. I'd love to get something going with Fourtitude as well. I've got a fair Canon DSLR but its a few years old and only goes to 6.2 MP. How much definition do you need and how many pics? I have kept a pretty close record over the years and iterations but I did lose a bunch of very early stuff with a crashed hard drive about 6 years ago. I've also got an extensive build collection from the last 3 iterations of the car. Let me know what you need.
Hap, wit dakine pics galore not from Evahboost, Maguire


----------



## urs4guy (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Chapel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chapel* »_really ticked all the boxes in the catalog on this one








for those that'd like to follow Hap's build from somewhere earlier:
http://www.motorgeek.com/phpBB...25827

_Modified by Chapel at 11:59 AM 1-28-2010_

Yeah, you could say I found stuff that doesn't even have a box in da catalog yet ;>)


----------



## urs4guy (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (90Carat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *90Carat* »_Welcome Hap! Glad to see you here.

Thanks Tom.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *urs4guy* »_Yeah, you could say I found stuff that doesn't even have a box in da catalog yet ;>) 

it's that box at the bottom with the rows of blank lines next to it


----------



## urs4guy (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Da Green Monstah... (jaystone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaystone* »_Hap, nice to see you on here. I just posted a bunch of pictures in the link below
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...40391 

Hey Jeff, thanks.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Wow! boy-oh-boy what a tarmac weapon! Green is the best for the special cars in Colorado! 
mahalo


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Da Green Monstah... (urs4guy)*

We'd be happy to go with whatever. If you can provide some photos we'd love to give it some additional exposure.


----------



## urs4guy (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_Wow! boy-oh-boy what a tarmac weapon! Green is the best for the special cars in Colorado! 
mahalo

Me pu oe
The urS-car community thinks that there are too many Emerald Mica S-cars but I lubs da color. And yes, it is quite the weapon. You have to really restrain yourself or you can really get in trouble with this car.
Hap, wit dakine trouble not from Evahboost, Maguire


----------



## urs4guy (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Da Green Monstah... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We'd be happy to go with whatever. If you can provide some photos we'd love to give it some additional exposure.

Hey George
My wife and I are off to Kauai for about 3 weeks and soon after our return, Da Monstah will be headed back to the dyno for the E85 tune. Lets wait until we have those numbers and put something together.
Hap, wit dakine waitin goin on not from Evahboost, Maguire


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Da Green Monstah... (urs4guy)*

Sounds good. Enjoy the trip!


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

I LOVE Dark Green. I wish all my cars were dark green


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *urs4guy* »_
Me pu oe
The urS-car community thinks that there are too many Emerald Mica S-cars but I lubs da color. And yes, it is quite the weapon. You have to really restrain yourself or you can really get in trouble with this car.
Hap, wit dakine trouble not from Evahboost, Maguire










I gotcha!


----------



## urs4guy (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_
I gotcha!









Hey, do live in Salida? We used to own 35 acres in Cotopaxi.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *urs4guy* »_
Hey, do live in Salida? We used to own 35 acres in Cotopaxi.


Yes, for almost 11 years. Beautiful country in Cotopaxi!


----------



## RIcoupes (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: Da Green Monstah... (urs4guy)*

nice


_Modified by RIcoupes at 5:03 PM 2-11-2010_


----------



## NVmyVW (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Da Green Monstah... (RIcoupes)*

hows the pedal feel with the 6 pisont calipers, does it travel far?


----------



## urs4guy (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Da Green Monstah... (NVmyVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NVmyVW* »_hows the pedal feel with the 6 pisont calipers, does it travel far? 

The travel is just like the previous brakes which were 993tt Big Reds which were just like the stock G60s.


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

hey Hap, what kind of coils are those? Chrysler units? i have some sitting as a backup incase my toyota coil idea doesn't pan out.


----------



## urs4guy (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: (derracuda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derracuda* »_hey Hap, what kind of coils are those? Chrysler units? i have some sitting as a backup incase my toyota coil idea doesn't pan out.

Bingo, Winnar, Winnar... That's what they are. The ones favored by the Mitsu EVO crowd and their 1000hp wunderkins. Gots to run standalone EMS though.
Hap


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

ahh, ok, cool beans. good to know i have some spares that will work nicely if my current setup doesn't pan out. one sweet little nugget is that my toyota coils use the same electrical connection as the chrysler units... oddly enough! so it will just be a matter of wire end changes.


----------



## dez9090 (Apr 15, 2004)

HOLY CRAP HAP! I thought my green URS4 was kinda cool, pffft this is insane! Gives me some greeat ideas though. Very nice car & a fine example of a pristine URS4.


----------



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (dez9090)*

Looks good, that exhaust is BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## volcanoblack (May 8, 2010)

Hi Hap, 

Nice car. I have a 1994 S4 and want to add a rear sway bar and uprated front bar (as was on early models). I saw in one of your many posts on one of the many Audi forums that you sell the rear sway bar kit. Or can you direct me to someone for the Pederhousen rear sway bar adapter kit mentioned here? 

I am in New Zealand and would appreciate any information you can send. 

Thanks for your help, and once again - great job on da monstah! 

VB


----------



## urs4guy (Jan 28, 2010)

*Da Green Monstah be Rollin... Long*

What a great day for the dyno. Cool moist air. A bunch of great guys to hang with. And just about the greatest car to play with all rolled into one afternoon. First of all, thanks have to go out to Lucas Guadagni the owner of CarZ Performance in Lakewood, CO and his able tech Nathan. Thanks for handling my car with your usual level of careful care. Next, I'd like to thank Brendan Rudak and Colin of Apikol for doing a great job of tuning the 034 EFI. Brendan also gets more thanks for all the feet of weld beads he's laid on my car over the years and all of the cumulative engineering he has done with none other than that Crazy Welshman, Dave "Tufty" Jones. A lot of the "Think Tank" mentalizing on the build of this car happened in Tufty's office at S-Line Motorsport with Tufty, Brendan and me going over the infinite details of putting together this type of car.

For those who don't know or who've forgotten, we left you at the dyno several months ago with the car pulling about 500hp or so on 19 lbs of boost from wastegate spring pressure only. The reason for spring pressure only was that the WGFV we were using couldn't give us a lower break-in boost level. After logging some 1500 miles and a fresh oil change, we were ready for Tufty to install a new and stronger stepper motor to control the boost along with the 034 EFI. I had delivered the car to Brendan earlier in the week so he could do more street tuning and load the first tank of Corn juice and make the appropriate tuning adjustments for the extra fuel required when running the E-85. He brought the car down from Boulder and it was strapped to the Superflow dyno. 

The first pull was on the same spring pressure only and the car put down 522hp with 404tq at 22 lbs of boost. Somehow in transitioning to the E-85 we picked up a few extra pounds. Oh well, that's been the story of my life. After a few more pulls to make sure he was moving the program in the right direction, Brendan dialed up the timing and leaned the mixture a little and the car put down 578hp/442tq with the very same 22 lbs of boost. OK, at this point Brendan was a little concerned because at our base fuel pressure we were at 80% duty cycle on the 880cc injectors. As he would soon be ramping up the boost pressure, we were gonna run out of injector before we ran out of boost. 

More mad conferring was going on and the decision was made to ramp up the fuel pressure by 1.5 bars. Now with the Mondo-sized fuel pump that Mr. Jones had specced, this was not a problem at all. Up went the fuel pressure and we had to make a few more pulls to allow Brendan to back off the mixture to keep us from running too rich. After getting back to basically where we were before the fuel pressure increase, Brendan set about increasing boost pressure. Oops, that was too high and Lucas cuts off the run before the boost went too crazy. Same thing happens two more times until we get a run at a decent 28 lbs of boost. Now it takes about one minute for the Superflow computer to spit out the run file and that can just be the longest minute ever. The results finally come across and its 619.9hp/521.9tq but the mixture is a little rich at 11.3 with boost at 29.7 lbs. Brendan makes a few more adjustments and its 622.7hp/509.4 at 11.4 A/F with 28.7 lbs. He finally settles in at 28.4 lbs giving us 634.6hp/521.9tq at 11.5 A/F with the injectors maxed out. 

The BIG question you all probably have is, "Is there more Hap?" Yes, there is more and we're gonna go for it. Everything you do with a car is inherently a compromise. If we go for a bigger injector to run the E-85 at higher boost levels, that can possibly put us into a degredated run profile when we run 100 or even 91 octane. We've now ordered Injector Dynamics 2000cc and we think we can get the car to 670hp at the wheels and that's as far as I want to go. Why not stop here and call it a day? Well, if we did that and with the injectors maxed out we wouldn't have any head room. By going to larger injectors, tuning at that level and then backing off to say 30 lbs, I'll be running the car well below her maximum and going easy on her. 

By the way, my Beeg FMIC with the NOS serpentine spray bar performed magnificently all day. Brendan had been doing some initial tuning on a far out built 2.7 B5 S4 right before my car and noticed a huge difference in I/C performance. The B5, equipped with the largest SMICs available and pushing the new Tial 770 kit for turbos, would see about a 15 degree IAT rise through a run. I should mention that this car did not have H2O/Methanol injection but after seeing what my car did, it will. My car on the other hand would see the IATs drop during each run. With and without the NOS. Now that is impressive. As far as dynamic impressions, I love my too loud exhaust. I've lost most of my hearing anyway so I just may leave that alone. The car was remarkably smooth as the power ramped up on the dyno. Lucas remarked several times that he couldn't believe how smooth the car felt and he feels a lot of high powered cars on his dyno. It's a very good thing that Lucas and Nathan had my car strapped down good cause Da Monstah wanted to just climb right over those rollers. The other thing that was climbing was the motor itself. Even with all the trick motor and tranny mounts we were still seeing the motor want to climb out of the engine bay. Dave is gonna be working with Brendan in the not too distant future to come up with a Drive Train Stabilizer, DTS, similar to those for the B5 1.8s and 2.7s to help combat this issue.

As far as driving impressions, I don't have any. I was headed to the airport and Brendan has a few more tweeks to accomplish including cold start with the E-85 so the hands on aspect of the car will have to wait a few days. I am in fact typing this at 36,000 ft on my way to SoCal. And, if I haven't mentioned it yet, I really love this car. Once again, thanks to Tufty Jones for bringing my dream to a reality. Colin took lots of pics and video and I know that Brendan downloaded all the dyno runs. They are posted here:

http://www.facebook.com/Apikol

I gotta go to bed so I can take my grandsons to Disneyland tomorrow. 

Hap, wit dakine dyno time not from Evahboost, Maguire


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

damn...
so this is 635 WHEEL horsepower?
that's nearly 800bhp. (nearly, not quite, nearly)
I don't know anything about this 'superflow dyno', so I don't know what kind of power loss figures it makes. so I'm estimating 15-20% loss with that assumption.


----------



## urs4guy (Jan 28, 2010)

Chapel said:


> damn...
> so this is 635 WHEEL horsepower?
> that's nearly 800bhp. (nearly, not quite, nearly)
> I don't know anything about this 'superflow dyno', so I don't know what kind of power loss figures it makes. so I'm estimating 15-20% loss with that assumption.


Yes sir. That would be 635 at the wheels. We did run out of injector so there's more available. The 2000cc injectors go in tomorrow afternoon and the dyno is scheduled for Friday.

Hap, wit dakine injectin info not from Evahboost, Maguire


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

so, you're going from an 880cc injector to a 2000cc injector? wasn't there some kind of middle ground? a 1400cc?


----------



## urs4guy (Jan 28, 2010)

*Monstah Injectors get Da Green Monstah to 674hp/591tq at the wheels...*



Chapel said:


> so, you're going from an 880cc injector to a 2000cc injector? wasn't there some kind of middle ground? a 1400cc?


Yeah, I originally was thinking the same thing until I saw the data on these Injector Dynamics units. The results also speak for themselves.

Hap, wit dakine Monstah Injectors not from Evahboost, Maguire


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Wow this car is beautiful!


----------



## urs4guy (Jan 28, 2010)

*Detailed Da Monstah...*

Detailed Da Monstah over the last 2 days. Here are some of the results. 


















































































Hap, wit dakine pics not from Evahboost, Maguire


----------



## urs4guy (Jan 28, 2010)

*Stuff...*

Lots of stuff going on wit Da Monstah. First of all were 2 more trips to the dyno. On the first one, and where I left you, she settled in at 28.4 lbs giving 634.6hp/521.9tq at 11.5 A/F with the injectors maxed out. For the next round we added a set of 2000cc Injector Dynamics injectors which gave us 674hp/591tq with the Tial WG and a 1 bar spring. The only changes on the car, for the next set of runs, were a set of fresh seals on the Comp Turbo, a new Turbosmart wastegate with a 14lb spring, and 1500 miles of break-in on the Monster. The results were stunning to say the least, 755hp/710tq at the wheels!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xlig2UNGR-c

She was next featured in a 5 page spread in European Car magazine for the month of December, 2010:

http://www.europeancarweb.com/features/epcp_1012_1993_audi_s4/index.html

Since then we ran into some teething issues, basically a trend of blowing headgaskets. That all figured into a twisted block which leads us to our next rebuild. This one is gonna be off scale with things like an o-ringed block, billett crank and a full cage and custom sub-frame all for stiffness. 










Standby for more updates.

Hap, wit dakine dates not from Evahboost, Maguire


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

you TWISTED the BLOCK!?
how the hell does that happen?


----------

